# Show your pets, other than fish!



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll start, this is my female hamster named Harlow.








my female dwarf hamster named Peaches.









I've got a corn snake too but, shes camera shy, I also have 2 dogs, 2 adult red ear sliders, and a cat.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very cute... fuzzball is the fat cat then paimai is the grey longhaired tabby. the cattle dog is kobe. the staffordshire terrier is mickey and I no longer get to see my babydog.









and my white's tree frog, Dre


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I love the dog.
WHy dont you get to see it? Have any other pics? THat is the only one I have ever seen.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Josie Mabel, the one eyed cat!!! A 2 year old goofball! A kitten in this pic.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cute cats, I need a snapshot of my tabby.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

my rottie and cornsnake


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn that is a nice looking Rot! That f*cker has a nice full head and neck!! Nice looking dog! Any other shots of him? I really miss mine.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

cobrafox46 said:


> Damn that is a nice looking Rot! That f*cker has a nice full head and neck!! Nice looking dog! Any other shots of him? I really miss mine.


thanks CF , he's a big lad









here's a couple for you


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

booger, my roommates budget frog.

he doesnt like anyone


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nick G said:


> View attachment 171127
> 
> booger, my roommates budget frog.
> 
> he doesnt like anyone


Does he click and make those weird noises like in the vids that BS posted in his eponymous thread? 'Cause that would be so pimp that I'd have to slap a couple of hoes in its honor.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Does he click and make those weird noises like in the vids that BS posted in his eponymous thread? 'Cause that would be so pimp that I'd have to slap a couple of hoes in its honor.


he definately does make weird noises. he is a mean bastard. he eats like 4 mice at a time. he tried to bite me when i had to clean his cage. the only way to get him out was with a spatula from behind so he couldnt see it. we tried picking him up with the spatula from the front, but he can actually put his entire mouth around the spatula. that pic was when he was moved. he was hissing like a son of a bitch.
im pretty sure it hates me. 
we have a pacman frog as well ("chomsky") but chomsky is a bitch compared to booger.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

moniter lizard


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

this is all i dare to show i dont want to screw up the banwich or what ever ya call it but i own dozens& dozens of animals/pets


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I wanna see chomsky!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

chomsky.......?

who dat


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

KrBjostad said:


> I wanna see chomsky!


kinda a crappy picture, its from my cellphone. but you get the idea. 
chomsky:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Not mine-
Crosshairs223 owns them.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

heres my old box turtle named Charles.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sweet turtle! i like his name too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

This is an older picture of Marty the Lunatic Cat.

I'm mad at him right now because he jumped up and scratched my face last night when I was playing with him.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Nick G said:


> I wanna see chomsky!


kinda a crappy picture, its from my cellphone. but you get the idea. 
chomsky:
View attachment 171135

[/quote]







what is it a pac man frog,, or a big ass toad or somthing


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

pacman frog!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Sadie the Dane









i gotta get pictures of Sasha the Dashound uploaded.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

cueball said:


> this is all i dare to show i dont want to screw up the *banwich* or what ever ya call it


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

first one is of Roxy, second of Bruno (with hair) currently he is cut a lot shorter, third and fourth are of Cali (ginger cat), fifth is of Cleo, my gf's siamese. i have a pic of my mom's dog that i usually look after, but my gf is in it, and she would get pretty POed if i posted a picture of her.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Here's mine...

(Dad, Mom and Daughter...)


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

cueball said:


> I wanna see chomsky!


kinda a crappy picture, its from my cellphone. but you get the idea. 
chomsky:
View attachment 171135

[/quote]







what is it a pac man frog,, or a big ass toad or somthing
[/quote]

It's a large-mouthed frog.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

I got 2 new Roborovski dwarf hamsters, they are so tiny. That makes 4 hamsters total, 3 different species.


























and heres the abomination that is my other hamster's cage.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

whoa, thats a pretty cool hamster setup. they probably love that thing.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

my boxer


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice pets. I really like the boxer and the siamese cat. I used to have those breeds growing up.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

My handsome Parson Russell Terrier (Jack Russell), Troop.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

stuffed animal in the last pic?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

gvrayman said:


> stuffed animal in the last pic?


Haha, yes. His fetish.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> stuffed animal in the last pic?


Haha, yes. His fetish.
[/quote]
At first I thought it was a real dog, but the tail looked messed up.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Old pics but here is my AB Rascal.
Some 2-3 years old.

Not much changed...just bigger and smarter now.

Love this guy!!!






































speakyourmind said:


> my boxer
> 
> View attachment 171562
> 
> ...


Looks like a clumsy pup..haha...My wife parents have always had boxers...Great dogs! 
I swear the one they hae now is HUGE...his chest is at least 1.5 x's broader then my boys!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't have any pets right now but I'm still waiting to adopt the right english bulldog.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

That Gif is hilarious!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok

I have some newer pics prob a few weeks old.

He was just finishing a dog bone...he always leaves the damn crumbs!!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

This is Manolito, my english bulldog, the pic is a few months old though, he's currently 1.5 y/o :


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

WorldBelow07 said:


> I got 2 new Roborovski dwarf hamsters, they are so tiny. That makes 4 hamsters total, 3 different species.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats evry hamsters dream

our dog blade


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thats great!
I love bully breeds in general!
He looks like fun.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

sapir said:


> I got 2 new Roborovski dwarf hamsters, they are so tiny. That makes 4 hamsters total, 3 different species.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats evry hamsters dream

our dog blade
[/quote]


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

what kinda dog is that sapir?


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> what kinda dog is that sapir?


we rescued him form the shelter ad a pup and they told us he was half german shepherd and half siberian husky but i dont see the husky part, what do you think?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I dont, he kinda looks like a burmese mountain dog but smaller.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i don't see anything that says german shepherd or husky, looks just like my lab mix except mine's all black, he's a great dog tho, probably the best behaved dog i've ever owned, and i've had alot of em


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

notaverage said:


> I dont, he kinda looks like a burmese mountain dog but smaller.
> 
> View attachment 171755


i was thinking that too but my dog only weighs around 60 pounds and those guys are atleast a hundred. your american bulldog is a stud. i love all the bully breeds


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sapir said:


> I dont, he kinda looks like a burmese mountain dog but smaller.
> 
> View attachment 171755


i was thinking that too but my dog only weighs around 60 pounds and those guys are atleast a hundred. your american bulldog is a stud. i love all the bully breeds
[/quote]

Is your dog a girl or a boy? They can range from 70-110 http://www.puppypoopy.com/bmd3.html

My friends have a girl and I think shes about 80lbs.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

hes a male but regardless of what breed he is hes an awesome dog smart and loving.
i think anybody looking for a dog should check out the local shelter unless youre looking for a specific breed.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is a couple of pics of my boy's. We have three pitbull's and a pit mix. We also have two ball python's.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

nice pittys


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

this is Chandra D:







my new fish on my desk at work. 
i know it said no fish in the title, but whatever.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

new fish on your test? or desk?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

*desk.... my bad


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

this is our new kitten. she was wild, then wandered into my gf's mom's place one day. now she is relatively tamed. beautiful little cat. unfortunately she has something wrong with her eye. we cant tell if it is congenital or from an injury. even the vet cant tell. so ive been having to give a wild kitten eye drops. NOT FUN!lol


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

Me an one of my border collies


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

THats cool^...my dog would go crazy probably trying to swim around and catch fish.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

here is my bf's cat
tiger likes to sleep in odd places


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Couple snaps of one of the baby crested geckos I hatched out in the summer. I probably won't have it for too much longer though as I am thinking about putting some of the babies up for sale soon. Regardless...

















And here's a shot of one I bought at the reptile expo in September from a guy named David at Crested Gecko Canada.









All these pics were snapped tonight. I was a bit bored so I decided to bug them, haha.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

pcrose said:


> here is my bf's cat
> tiger likes to sleep in odd places


Where is the faucet? Ummm tell your boy to get his sh*t together...hahaha..
my mothers cat sleeps in weird places too.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow some nice pics jsut in general. Love the gecko and that beast of a rotty. Heres my Grey Tiger. First shot is first pic with camera.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sick fish man said:


> View attachment 172293
> Me an one of my border collies


Very cool. My family dog (malteese/poodle mix) boogie boards in the pool.

Alright well he stands and can lay on the boogie board and just lets it float around the pool.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> View attachment 172293
> Me an one of my border collies


Very cool. My family dog (malteese/poodle mix) boogie boards in the pool.

Alright well he stands and can lay on the boogie board and just lets it float around the pool.
[/quote]

Any pics of your malteoodle? I have seen a lot of poodle mix's but dont think I have seen that one.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Pit_man said:


> Any pics of your malteoodle? I have seen a lot of poodle mix's but dont think I have seen that one.


That particular mutt mix is usually called a Maltipoo.

As far as my pets go... TOO MANY! lol. So here's the newest little munchkin. Tara is 6 weeks old and the 5th generation of my own breeding.



















This is her with her dad, my champion male, Jamie


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Cool! very nice dogs








Boston Terrier's are such cute dog's


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Just downloaded this one and I think it came out rather nice... Olive my Manchester Terrier


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

My mother has had her Boston for 9 years...her neighbors went and bought one and then their daughter did as well.
It is hillarious how when they are all together they are so NUTS!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Pit_man said:


> View attachment 172293
> Me an one of my border collies


Very cool. My family dog (malteese/poodle mix) boogie boards in the pool.

Alright well he stands and can lay on the boogie board and just lets it float around the pool.
[/quote]

Any pics of your malteoodle? I have seen a lot of poodle mix's but dont think I have seen that one.
[/quote]

This is Cody from back in 2003. He hasn't really changed, benefit of having a "girly" dog he's a chick magnet. He's 50/50 (not sure what the mother or father was) We adopted him from my cousin who could no longer take care of him. One of the nicest dogs in the world with the best personality too.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

notaverage said:


> here is my bf's cat
> tiger likes to sleep in odd places


Where is the faucet? Ummm tell your boy to get his sh*t together...hahaha..
my mothers cat sleeps in weird places too.
[/quote]
tis broken lol we are in the midst of fixing it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Just downloaded this one and I think it came out rather nice... Olive my Manchester Terrier


That's pretty cool 'Belle...

Louis Dobermann used the Manchester Terrier as the template for his design of the Dobermann.

He added Blue Dane (Then used for boar hunting) for ferociousness.
He added German Shorthair Pointer for prey drive.
He added German Pinscher for tenacity and intelligence.
He added Greyhound for speed and agility.
He finished with Wiemeriner becaused he didn't care for the roughness of the coat and wanted to smooth it out.

To this day, the Dobermann looks strikingly like it's starting point- the Manchester.
I've never talked to a Manchester Terrier owner who didn't absolutely love their dog.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

My dags... Gretta (German shorthair pointer) and Addy (Weimerauner)


















GI joe and barbie HO party... i had the best lookin bitch in the house




































If you couldnt tell, they go everywhere with me...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

and my GFs "dog"... (it says rodents are allowed so) thought the costume was hilarious 









And this years skunk costume...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> My dags... Gretta (German shorthair pointer) and Addy (Weimerauner)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome.
My G-pop had 3 Weimerainers and they were great.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> That's pretty cool 'Belle...
> 
> Louis Dobermann used the Manchester Terrier as the template for his design of the Dobermann.
> 
> ...


Yeah he got it pretty darn right







Olive is all those- and some! She is a crazy little girl but I wouldn't trade her for the world. We're already lure coursing her and she's doing really well. She can outrun every single one of my Bostons - including Jen my 20 pounder who is like a tank on crack.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Very cite pup


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

A photo of my pitbull and cockatiel.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

that is a cute skunk costume lol.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Big-Kev said:


> A photo of my pitbull and cockatiel.
> 
> View attachment 172433


Chillen there huh!


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

notaverage said:


> A photo of my pitbull and cockatiel.


Chillen there huh!
[/quote]

Yep, she likes to sit there and make sure the squirrels stay off my deck.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thats great!
My AB caught a fricken chipmunk a few moths ago!
I couldnt believe it!

I like that SIG!
WTF!!!
how did ya do that?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

I got 2 more robos







they are just too cute.

























and this evil bitch








annnnd the big one eating


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

notaverage said:


> Thats great!
> My AB caught a fricken chipmunk a few moths ago!
> I couldnt believe it!
> 
> ...


It's not hard to make a sig like that when you have good editing software, I used Corel photo paint 10.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

my new baby rat Mocha, coolest pet ever.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Got some funny pics of my big headed pit! My neighbor knocks on the door and I go out to talk to him I start hearing this bang Bang BANG inside the house! When I go in I find him running around the house like cazy bumping into and knocking over all kinda sh*t! This is what I find. I had to get out the camera and get some pics.






















I will update pics of my puppy soon!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Great pics here!

My goofball rat. She was meant to be snake food for my friend's kingsnake as a tiny fuzzy but he refused her, so I took her home. She's nothing to look at but has a ton of personality. She has the run of the house and goes back in her cage when she pleases.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

THats cool...my wife and especially my dog would NOT have that..haha....I'm sure you don't have any friends over with the little rat running around....when I had my ferret it stopped ppl from coming over. I couldnt control the little bastard..it bit everyone.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Heres a few pics of my baby i snapped a while ago on my phone. LOVE this dog!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

my boxer he recently grew a pair of balls! Before when we would tell him to go "get em" he would run up to the supposed bad guy bark and run but now hell run right up to your feet hold his ground and bark his damn head off until we call him back. COOL DOG


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

My cats


----------

